# Baby Piranha With Adults



## DyingBreed1995 (Dec 12, 2014)

I have two adult red bellied piranhas, and the store I bought them from just got some baby piranhas in stock. They just say "piranha" but they look like juvenile red bellies. If I put a baby in with the two adults, will they kill it immediately? I tend to think so, but I figured there's no harm in asking. (The babies are about 2" in length.) I also keep my piranhas constantly supplied with food so they're never really looking for ways to get an extra snack, if that makes any difference.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I didn't see where you mentioned the size of the 'adults'.

Are you sure you have piranhas?
Can you provide a photo?

A rule of thumb by which I go is to not house piranhas with a size difference greater than 20%.


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

From my experience they don't really respect each other , I've got 3 rbp's and they fight all the time, just for fun, I would imagine that if anything even 20% smaller would enter the tank they would instantly swallow it.

EX: Tried to hand feed last night (thumb sized shrimp, maybe bigger), chickened out and dropped it whole, one bastard swallowed it as it was, didn't even chew, watched him gag for a minute, then he went full puffer fish and went to sleep. Right now he's splashing the water for more ! 
I think everything is fair game for them, no matter the specie.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

if they are vastly different in size, they will be killed. I have successfully kept various sizes of piranha all together. but no more then 2 or so inches apart in size. a baby piranha and adult or sub-adult will not coexist long.


----------



## DyingBreed1995 (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks guys! Yeah I'm positive they're red bellies. They're each about 7" long, so from what you've all said, it looks like I won't be buying a new baby piranha haha they're definitely way smaller than a 20% difference. More like a 60 or 70% difference.

That's them.


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

They are gorgeous ! And look mean as .... so good choice. Enjoy them, why would you need more?


----------



## DyingBreed1995 (Dec 12, 2014)

I always thought 3 would be the perfect number, so that's why I'd want one more, but I do love them. Thanks for the compliment! It's such a relief to hear that they look so nice because I take care of them obsessively haha very reassuring that I'm treating them well


----------

